# Lick Lick Lick!!!!! Muppet wont stop grooming herself!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 22, 2012)

So Muppet is an obsessive groomer. All she wants to do is clean herself all day long. She wont groom Fraggles and I tried a stuffy and a blanket for her to groom but still she wont touch those. 
Last week we almost lost her to wool block and now I need to know how to curb the licking. Im ready to put a cone on her or shave off her lovely white coat 
What can I do??? She is a double maned lionhead that the vet believes to also have some angora mixed in somewhere. So its very important that we curb the licking.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Haven't any problem with wool block but it can be in my future due to the DM gene. Definitely thinking the pineapple. 

I don't know what to say to stop her grooming, but maybe you grooming her more could help? I'm every other day with mine and can see how these DM can get wool block. Haven't even gone through them really losing their baby fur. 

Bunnies are just sticklers to be clean, some more than others. Miss Muppet is one of those bunnies who are constantly grooming. Hope others who have a "constant groomer" helps.

K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 22, 2012)

We groom Muppet everyday but maybe we are not using the right brush. What kind of tolls are you using?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> We groom Muppet everyday but maybe we are not using the right brush. What kind of tolls are you using?



I use a comb. My husband talked to a groomer at PetSmart. She was very helpful and told us which would be good for our DM. Which wouldn't pull the hair because of their thin skin. 

K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I will go your route and take her to petsmart and talk to a groomer. Let a pro put the right tool in my hand


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 22, 2012)

Try wiping her down with baby wipe and then grooming her when i do that celemtine usually eases up on the grooming. If that doesnt work try to get her to think about something else play some sort of game with her or give her cardboard to nibble on.

good luck:biggrin:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 22, 2012)

She knows she's a catalog model & wants to look her best at all times.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2012)

ray: Our only problem is Finn, our smallest bunny keeps jumping the barricade--he's such a lovable cutie that we can't get mad--just use a couple of tall boxes is all it took. Plus he always comes to us when called.


----------



## PapaJoe (Apr 22, 2012)

My bunnies are always cleaning each other. I do try and brush them, but it never seems like it works all that well with collecting hair. I just bought those "Stickie" rollers. The ones you wash clean. I saw them on TV safe to use on your pets. It's not really sticky like glue or duct tape. It's just slightly sticky. I also tried those grooming gloves. No good. So I will run the roller over them and see how that works.

Self grooming isn't a problem, right? I read how clean they like to be. So I don't question how much they clean each other.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

*PapaJoe wrote: *


> My bunnies are always cleaning each other. I do try and brush them, but it never seems like it works all that well with collecting hair. I just bought those "Stickie" rollers. The ones you wash clean. I saw them on TV safe to use on your pets. It's not really sticky like glue or duct tape. It's just slightly sticky. I also tried those grooming gloves. No good. So I will run the roller over them and see how that works.
> 
> Self grooming isn't a problem, right? I read how clean they like to be. So I don't question how much they clean each other.


Self grooming is not a problem at all. Bunnies do like to keep clean. Just need to watch about the hair they ingest. You don't have to really worry about wool block because your mini's don't have wool. But they do have fur. And will loose their baby fur soon. With lots of hay and fresh water, maybe some papaya treats or even pineapple when they are bit older, you can help your bunnies pass any ingested hair. And the "stickie" roller will help too. Looking into that now for one of my bunnies. My Lion Heads with the Wool have to be groomed a different way. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you tried a lint roller? I just tried it for the first time on cookie and he went crazy, in a good way... He LOVED IT! Was actually rubbing himself in it and licking the roller while I rolled it over him! Lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL now I wanna lint roll Muppet.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 22, 2012)

I met a lady in Golden when we were putting up a sign. She vaccums her rabbit, who absolutely loves it. I guess if you used a brush attachment so that the suction was not right against the skin this might work. Says when you pet her in the sunlight the amount of fur flying around is incredible, so just decided to do this one day. who knows??


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 22, 2012)

Katie - that doesn't mean use the beater bar on Muppet. lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol....What if she gets sucked into the hose?


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 30, 2012)

The best way to get the loose wool off my angoras is with a blower made for drying dogs. I got one but you can also use a shop vac in reverse. It gets rid of all the dandruff too and makes them feel great afterwards.


----------

